# Circle hooks Inline Or off set???



## magikk67 (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi I just had a question Hopefully someone can answer which is beter the circle hooks with the offset or the inline ones,also what size jigs do you through for trout & color suggestions thanks in advance Mike


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Off set circles are the way to go for me. As for trout jigs, I'm not sure what people up there use but you probably couldn't go wrong with a chartreuse color like a "Limetreuse" in Bass Assassin or a black and silver like "Silver Mullet".


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

I've never had a gut-hook with an inline c-hook, and have had a few with the offset pattern. If using in-line, bigger is better, I use nothing smaller that an 8/0 for stripers, even for slot fish. 
As for trout (weakfish?) jig colors: in NJ, the hot color over the past few years has been Bubblegum Ice Fin-s bodies. I've never seen a hot pink fish in NJ waters, but, for some reason, weakies kill 'em. I've also had excellent results with a blue/green color (cant remember the market name) that resembles small blueclaws that the weakies hunt down during the may/june shed. Jighead weight depends on conditions, always use as little weight as possible to keep the bait in the strike zone. I go as light as 1/4oz up to 2oz in deep water with a moving tide. Hope it helps!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Don't kill the messenger..*

please 

I did an "independent test" you might say. I used Gami 8/0 offset circle for one full yr.. Bare in mind,I used J's for big drummies for over 25yr with not the first guthooked fish.. 
These were the results: More lost fish due to pulled hooks and missed fish,than I have ever encountered with a J.. *TO ADD TO THAT!* I had one guthooked fish on the planks,and one guthooked out of my boat!!Bare in mind,also,that these were all big fish well over 40". That cinched it,I went back to my J's at that time. Started experimenting with pups,instead of bigguns about 3 yrs ago in the sound,with eagle claw circles. I took most of what offset they have in them out.. Results no guthooks,and less pulled hooks.. I have also been experimenting with the mustad 13/0 circle also an inline,it's a winner as well.. If you are going to fish with a circle for the safety of the fish that you are going to release,use an inline,IMHO,you'll get less guthooks..

Mike I've always been partial to a red headed jig.. Chartruse has generally been the color of choice for me,whether it was a
fin-s or a regular grub,just a confidence thing. Experimenting is good at times though. Sometimes I switch to white head and every color in the rainbow for the grub.. As far as weight of the head as was said by HOTW,from one quarter to 2 oz,it's all depending on current,grass around,weather,and other variables.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*JUST*

started using them last april maybe 90 % were hookd in da lip save a lil wear n tear on the fish n me pliers


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

I think the offset just makes it easier to wedge a bigger peice of bait on.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*offset J hooks*

Are you talking about the offset in the eye or the shank? An offset eye makes it easy to wrap the hook and have it hang straight. I think the offset shank helps to hook fish . I allways add more to the shank. I agree with Drumdum that a J hook can sometimes be better for drum, especially lite biters. And allways for Cobia. As far as circles the big stainless gamigatsu and Dihatchi rule. the bigger the better.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: offset J hooks*



fishin fool2 said:


> *Are you talking about the offset in the eye or the shank? An offset eye makes it easy to wrap the hook and have it hang straight. I think the offset shank helps to hook fish . I allways add more to the shank. I agree with Drumdum that a J hook can sometimes be better for drum, especially lite biters. And allways for Cobia. As far as circles the big stainless gamigatsu and Dihatchi rule. the bigger the better. *


 We are,I think, talking about the offset of the point of the hook vs the shank.. Off set eye is great for snelling as you say.. Not in anyway am I advocating the use of a J hook,unless for cobes.If fishing drum you need to be right on top of the rod at all times,or you could guthook one very easily. Circles are used for the safe release of the fish,we should use them as intended..Really,any circle will do the job of hooking in the corner of the mouth..JMHO,that it doesn't do as effective a job if offset.. As far as being easy to take out,smash the barb down,with the shape of the hook,it will lock into the fishes jaw anyway.. Makes it much easier to unhook.. IMO If you can't move the hook to hook the bait because it is inline,cut a small hole into the bait chunk before inserting hook,works for me anyway..


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Spike fishin I use a true circle hook, Mustad Demon 10/0's or 14-16/0 Mustad 39660's. When Im holdin the rod, at the Point or the secret spot, I use the INLINE Gami 8/0's. Reason being is I like to set the hook, and with the Gami's I can still do it. What happens is, I'll get hit, drop the tip, reel up tight to the fish; when I cant crank anymore I 'cross his eyes'. Im almost positive that the fish is hooked before I do that, but it makes me feel good


----------



## JEG (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: offset J hooks*



Drumdum said:


> *We are,I think, talking about the offset of the point of the hook vs the shank.. Off set eye is great for snelling as you say.. Not in anyway am I advocating the use of a J hook,unless for cobes.If fishing drum you need to be right on top of the rod at all times,or you could guthook one very easily. Circles are used for the safe release of the fish,we should use them as intended..Really,any circle will do the job of hooking in the corner of the mouth..JMHO,that it doesn't do as effective a job if offset.. As far as being easy to take out,smash the barb down,with the shape of the hook,it will lock into the fishes jaw anyway.. Makes it much easier to unhook.. IMO If you can't move the hook to hook the bait because it is inline,cut a small hole into the bait chunk before inserting hook,works for me anyway..  *



Drumdum is correct. If you offset them you will begin to guthook fish, or the hook will not sink in deep in the corner of the fish's mouth. It works better as is.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Maryland DNR made a circle hook study years ago.

www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/crsb.html


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*It confirms*

Less deep hooking with the inline circle hook,than a J.
NOTE: Maybe I'm not reading it right,but never found a direct comparison between offsets vs inlines..  ???


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I don't buy this "magic, flavor of the month" color business.* 

Light colors in daylight. (white, yellow)

Dark colors at night. (red, black)

White works just as good today as it did 100 years ago.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Smoothbore*

I try to be as open minded as possible,and will experiment from time to time. Although, 90% of the time,as you just said,I go with what I know...


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Been using the offset circle hooks 4x 8/0 gamis for a couple of years, never gut hooked one as of yet. And every set has been in the corner of the mouth. The 4x's have the straight eye and not the offset, and I do not thread the leader thru the eye, just snell it with 9 wraps, and have never missed one yet, but the key here I think, is to watch your rod, and immediately tight down when the fish 1st hits. But what ever type that you are using, and works, without gut hooking, use it, be it a J or circle. But for my sea mullet and pompano, its going to be a circle, have talked to several manufacturers, and have yet to find one that makes a gold circle, with thin wire, which I think would be the ultimate pomp hook. And the beat goes on.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

For Spring spawning striped bass in the Delaware River, you better be using a non-offset circle hook. Its the law....

I've seen a couple of "wide gap" non-offset circle hooks advertised. This might help when using big baits.

An informal study on the Delaware River had red "bleeding" circle hooks outfishing bronze three to one on stripers (the bait was herring, usually livelined but sometimes chunks.)

Sooner or later circle hooks will be "mandatory" in the Chesapeake -- might as well start using them now. The hardest part is resisiting that urge to set the hook.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hooks*

I use both as well as regular octopus hooks. I prefer circle hooks because they almost set themselves.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

In our area it is believed that off set hooks have a higher percentage of hook ups for both fish and obstacles. Hence, for a sandy bottom use off set hooks and for a rough bottom use in line hooks.

Don


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Don B!

Or should I say "Aloha"? You are 100 per cent correct... the same offset that makes it easier for the hook to snag bottom makes it easier for an offset circle hook to sink into the stomach wall or gill rakers of a fish. Circle hooks were perfected by Japanese longliners (and we all know how efficient the longliners are!) There's nobody out there to set the hook when you have ten miles of baited lines drifting... the hook HAS to set itself. Some lonliners have begun using the offets, and its not unusual to cut the hook out of a fish (that's then tossed over the side) just to save a buck. Of course, I've seen fluke fishermen yank a 10 cent hook out of a short fluke and "release" it. (I use bronze hooks that rust out quickly after I cut the line.) If a fisherman feels more secure using an offset or 'J' hook, they should use bronzed hooks.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Manayunk Jake,

Aloha works for me.
So does Howzit!

My limited experience in this area leans toward it being rare for a papio or ulua to be gut hooked with a circle. That said, most circle hooks sold in our area are in line hooks.

Giving credit to the Hawaiians, it was they who originated and used circle hooks. There was an article about the development of circle hooks a couple of years ago in Hawaii Fishing News. As I remember it, the folks in the islands were having difficulty producing circle hooks in quantity and sent samples to Japan for production.

My first use of circle hooks was in 71 when I first came to Hawaii.
At that time they were simply referred to as ulua hooks. A couple of years later the packages labeled as ulua hooks disappeared and BKN hooks became prominent. Later other Japanese brands filled the shelves.

Best wishes,
Don


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Aloha Don!

I'll have to look for some documentation -- I'd be able to pay for my thirst for tackle AND an occassional beer if I can prove the Hawaiians invented the circle hook. (Hardly suprising, since the Solunar Tables/Hannon Moon Charts were in use for centuries by another Pacific Island culture -- the Maori!) It certainly sounds plausable: the Japanese are known as innovators, not inventors. They have taken many common items of fishing tackle and fine-tuned them through their practice of incremental improvements, a practice taught by quality guru W. Edwards Demming. Before Demming, "Made in Japan" was a warning, not a mark of quality. Japanese bass fishermen took American bass lures and tackle back home, and have now built a multi-million dollar industry for serious bass fishermen. They've branched out into other areas of fishing, and we can see the results whenever we open a Cabela's or Offshore Angler catalog.

It's officially Spring, and although the Vet (Veterans' Stadium, Philadelphia) is a pile of rubble, its still cold and windy outside. At least most of the snow from Friday's storm is gone. I'm hoping to be able to hang some bloodies on circle hooks (non-offset, of course) and try and tempt a Delaware River striper next weekend. This winter has lasted long enough!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Great link courtesy of Don B... Figured I'd share it:

http://www.bluewatermag.com.au/feature030501.asp

Looks like the shift to circles is a worldwide phenomena....


----------

